# Love the Captain Marvel score so much!!



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 6, 2019)

It has been quite a long time since I was so excited about a score!
Although I also haven't listened to a lot of film scores in the past, mostly production music in same quality as film scores - a lot of that around...

The score is so vivid, poignant and full of passion, drama and excitement. 
I especially love the title track "Captain Marvel" and also the mad 8 minutes track "More Problems"... several moments made my jaw drop quite literally. I don't need to watch the movie to know that this is some kind of spectacular finale. 


All that is of course just my own opinion, but I hope many others will share it.  

Actually I keep thinking while listening that a more sinister and less "comic book hero" feeling version could be a Bond score (thinking about the David Arnold ones). 
I'd certainly be voting for Pinar Toprak to score it - vastly prefer it over the last Newman Bond scores...


----------



## Niah2 (Apr 6, 2019)

Hmm, very interesting...


----------



## paularthur (Apr 6, 2019)

My favorite part was the little musical stinger for Stan Lee.


----------



## Hans-Peter (Apr 6, 2019)

Thanks for the heads-up. Indeed, this sounds excellent!

Probably one of the best scores of this year!


----------

